# Sinamic G120C komplett mit Safety auf Werkeinstellungen rücksetzen



## buffi4711 (30 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit einen Sinamics G120C PN V4.6.
Dieser soll mit Safety Basic über Klemmen und Bus angesteuert werden. Die Projektierung sollte eigentlich über TIA Portal V12 SP1 erfolgen. Wenn ich die Parametrierung über PN und TIA auf den FU übertrage kommt es zu Fehlern und der FU funktioniert nicht mehr. Mit Starter und USB funktioniert alles soweit. Jetzt habe ich aber unvorsichtiger Weise den FU übet TIA versucht anzupassen (Bremsensteuerung) und wie immer alles im „ars…“ Wie kann ich den den FU wieder in den Auslieferungszustand zurücksetzen. Ganz toll <ist natürlich, das ich mir auch das Passwort für die Safety Funktion nicht gemerkt habe.
Und nun? Wie bekomme ich das Teil wieder ans Laufen?


----------



## buffi4711 (30 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit einen Sinamics G120C PN V4.6.
Dieser soll mit Safety Basic über Klemmen und Bus angesteuert werden. Die Projektierung sollte eigentlich über TIA Portal V12 SP1 erfolgen. Wenn ich die Parametrierung über PN und TIA auf den FU übertrage kommt es zu Fehlern und der FU funktioniert nicht mehr. Mit Starter und USB funktioniert alles soweit. Jetzt habe ich aber unvorsichtiger Weise den FU übet TIA versucht anzupassen (Bremsensteuerung) und wie immer alles im „ars…“ Wie kann ich den den FU wieder in den Auslieferungszustand zurücksetzen. Ganz toll <ist natürlich, das ich mir auch das Passwort für die Safety Funktion nicht gemerkt habe.
Und nun? Wie bekomme ich das Teil wieder ans Laufen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 März 2014)

Bitte keine doppelpost, um deine Anfrage breit zu streuen. 
Du als langjähriger User solltest das wissen!

Ich habe die Themen zusammen geführt.


----------



## miami (31 März 2014)

Lade die die FW 4.5 runter und rüste den G120 herunter. Danach kannst Du ihn wieder auf 4.6 hochrüsten.
V4.5: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/72841234
V4.6: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/67385235 
Damit habe ich meinen wieder flott bekommen. 

Du brauchst dazu eine SD-Karte mit max. 2GB. 
(Wenn der Platz auf der nicht reicht: Die SSP*.* brauchst Du nicht auf die Karte kopieren, und von den *.BIN reicht die FG120C.BIN (für den G120C) ).

Ich will mir das heute nachmittag nochmal ansehen und melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## miami (31 März 2014)

So, auf diese Weise konnte ich STO über Klemme ohne Probleme aktivieren:
Anhang anzeigen activate Safety.pdf


Ich habe übrigens TIAP V13, einen G120C PN (V4.6) und S7-1214 (V3) verwendet.


----------



## Step57TIA_TwinCat_Rockwell (5 Februar 2022)

Es gibt bei Siemens eine Anleitung: 
Beitrags-ID: 109755657






						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				




- vorhandene Speicherkarte sichern
- updater.inf Datei von Siemens auf Speicherkarte 
- FU zurücksetzen
- Sicherung wieder auf die Speicherkarte
- Wochenende gerettet


----------

